# So... I just bought a Mk1 TT (225)



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm Donald from Inverness and I've just bought a red Mk1 TT 225 Quattro after taking it for a Test Drive on Saturday.

Loved it from the minute I got it on the road. Should be with me by the end of the week and I can't wait to drive it again!

I'll no doubt be on here quite a bit picking up tips and learning about the car from your experiences.

Here is a photo I took at the weekend;


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Red with red , unusual colour combo and not often seen. Looks good.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Misano club 

Hope that trade plate didn't scratch the bumper :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Don, Welcome to the TTF. Wonderful *Colour*. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome, Red on Red is very nice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Donald and welcome. Sexy red beasTTy you've got there. Have miles of fun in her.  Lois


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the madhouse Donald ! 

I must admit, red is probably my favourite out of all the Mk1 TT colours, so you`ve done very well there, IMHO.

Enjoy it mate, as I`m sure you will ! 8)


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, really like the Red on Red. I think it is really smart.

Do most of the member on here modify their cars or are most of them standard?

I always used to modify my cars but I don't think there is much I'd change on my new TT.


----------



## Sherbet77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks very nice mate


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll get some more photos up at the weekend.

I get the TT on Friday so I'll probably spend all day Saturday polishing it and getting to know it a bit better.

After looking through the forum, I think I'm going to put a V6 Rear Valance on it and the S2000 K&N Cone filter.

Just can't wait to take it home!!!!


----------



## Ayaz (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mate 

I'm interested in seeing more pictures of this as I also have a red on red TT!
It's definately unsual but for all the right reasons lol


----------

